# Ventral hernia



## ChrissyMiodrag (Oct 28, 2008)

What would the cpt be for: 
laproscopic repair of ventral herina with mesh? 
Thank you 
Chrissy


----------



## enightingale (Oct 28, 2008)

*ventral hernia*

in 2008 it would be 49659 unlisted procedure, but in 2009, we have a new code 49652, reducible and 49653 when incarcerated or strangulated.


----------



## efrohna (Oct 28, 2008)

Enightingale, where are you finding the new CPT codes for the hernias?  Any other hernia codes coming that you know of?


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you use the Mesh code for a Lap since it's covered for open procedures.  

Thanks BTY for the info for 2009.  I do these all day long and I'm trying to convince my boss to let me attend the AAPC 2009 update and I can use this as an example.


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 30, 2008)

We do not use the mesh code with 49659 because we include that in the fee when it is determined.  Also, if you look at the new codes, they include the mesh.  So I would not code it separately.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

there are lots of new lap hernia codes for 2009  (6 to be exact)


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

mbort said:


> there are lots of new lap hernia codes for 2009  (6 to be exact)




Here are the new codes for 2009--these were posted by MKJ2486 on another thread (thanks MKJ2486!)

Here are the new codes:

00211 Anesthesia for intracranial procedures; craniotomy or craniectomy for evacuation of hematoma 01/01/2009 
0054T Computer-assisted musculoskeletal surgical navigational orthopedic procedure, with image-guidance based on fluoroscopic images (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
0055T Computer-assisted musculoskeletal surgical navigational orthopedic procedure, with image-guidance based on CT/MRI images (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 01/01/2005 
00567 Anesthesia for direct coronary artery bypass grafting; with pump oxygenator 01/01/2009 
0193T Transurethral, radiofrequency micro-remodeling of the female bladder neck and proximal urethra for stress urinary incontinence 01/01/2009 
0194T Procalcitonin (PCT) 01/01/2009 
0195T Arthrodesis, pre-sacral interbody technique, including instrumentation, imaging (when performed), and discectomy to prepare interspace, lumbar; single interspace 01/01/2009 
0196T Arthrodesis, pre-sacral interbody technique, including instrumentation, imaging (when performed), and discectomy to prepare interspace, lumbar; each additional interspace (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
0197T Intra-fraction localization and tracking of target or patient motion during delivery of radiation therapy (eg, 3D positional tracking, gating, 3D surface tracking), each fraction of treatment 01/01/2009 
0198T Measurement of ocular blood flow by repetitive intraocular pressure sampling, with interpretation and report 01/01/2009 
20696 Application of multiplane (pins or wires in more than one plane), unilateral, external fixation with stereotactic computer-assisted adjustment (eg, spatial frame), including imaging; initial and subsequent alignment(s), assessment(s), and computation(s) of adjustment schedule(s) 01/01/2009 
20697 Application of multiplane (pins or wires in more than one plane), unilateral, external fixation with stereotactic computer-assisted adjustment (eg, spatial frame), including imaging; exchange (ie, removal and replacement) of strut, each 01/01/2009 
22856 Total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, including discectomy with end plate preparation (includes osteophytectomy for nerve root or spinal cord decompression and microdissection), single interspace, cervical 01/01/2009 
22861 Revision including replacement of total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, single interspace; cervical 01/01/2009 
22864 Removal of total disc arthroplasty (artificial disc), anterior approach, single interspace; cervical 01/01/2009 
27027 Decompression fasciotomy(ies), pelvic (buttock) compartment(s) (eg, gluteus medius-minimus, gluteus maximus, iliopsoas, and/or tensor fascia lata muscle), unilateral 01/01/2009 
27057 Decompression fasciotomy(ies), pelvic (buttock) compartment(s) (eg, gluteus medius-minimus, gluteus maximus, iliopsoas, and/or tensor fascia lata muscle) with debridement of nonviable muscle, unilateral 01/01/2009 
35535 Bypass graft, with vein; hepatorenal 01/01/2009 
35570 Bypass graft, with vein; tibial-tibial, peroneal-tibial, or tibial/peroneal trunk-tibial 01/01/2009 
35633 Bypass graft, with other than vein; ilio-mesenteric 01/01/2009 
35634 Bypass graft, with other than vein; iliorenal 01/01/2009 
41512 Tongue base suspension, permanent suture technique 01/01/2009 
41530 Submucosal ablation of the tongue base, radiofrequency, one or more sites, per session 01/01/2009 
43273 Endoscopic cannulation of papilla with direct visualization of common bile duct(s) and/or pancreatic duct(s) (List separately in addition to code(s) for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
43279 Laparoscopy, surgical, esophagomyotomy (Heller type), with fundoplasty, when performed 01/01/2009 
46930 Destruction of internal hemorrhoid(s) by thermal energy (eg, infrared coagulation, cautery, radiofrequency) 01/01/2009 
49652 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, ventral, umbilical, spigelian or epigastric hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009 
49653 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, ventral, umbilical, spigelian or epigastric hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009 
49654 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009 
49655 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009 
49656 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, recurrent incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); reducible 01/01/2009 
49657 Laparoscopy, surgical, repair, recurrent incisional hernia (includes mesh insertion, when performed); incarcerated or strangulated 01/01/2009 
55706 Biopsies, prostate, needle, transperineal, stereotactic template guided saturation sampling, including imaging guidance 01/01/2009 
61796 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 simple cranial lesion 01/01/2009 
61797 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, simple (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
61798 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 complex cranial lesion 01/01/2009 
61799 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional cranial lesion, complex (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
61800 Application of stereotactic headframe for stereotactic radiosurgery (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
62267 Percutaneous aspiration within the nucleus pulposus, intervertebral disc, or paravertebral tissue for diagnostic purposes 01/01/2009 
63620 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); 1 spinal lesion 01/01/2009 
63621 Stereotactic radiosurgery (particle beam, gamma ray, or linear accelerator); each additional spinal lesion (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
64455 Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma) 01/01/2009 
64632 Destruction by neurolytic agent; plantar common digital nerve 01/01/2009 
65756 Keratoplasty (corneal transplant); endothelial 01/01/2009 
65757 Backbench preparation of corneal endothelial allograft prior to transplantation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
77785 Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; 1 channel 01/01/2009 
77786 Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; 2-12 channels 01/01/2009 
77787 Remote afterloading high dose rate radionuclide brachytherapy; over 12 channels 01/01/2009 
78808 Injection procedure for radiopharmaceutical localization by non-imaging probe study, intravenous (eg, parathyroid adenoma) 01/01/2009 
83876 Myeloperoxidase (MPO) 01/01/2009 
83951 Oncoprotein; des-gamma-carboxy-prothrombin (DCP) 01/01/2009 
85397 Coagulation and fibrinolysis, functional activity, not otherwise specified (eg, ADAMTS-13), each analyte 01/01/2009 
87905 Infectious agent enzymatic activity other than virus (eg, sialidase activity in vaginal fluid) 01/01/2009 
88720 Bilirubin, total, transcutaneous 01/01/2009 
88740 Hemoglobin, quantitative, transcutaneous, per day; carboxyhemoglobin 01/01/2009 
88741 Hemoglobin, quantitative, transcutaneous, per day; methemoglobin 01/01/2009 
90951 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90952 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90953 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009 
90954 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90955 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90956 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009 
90957 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90958 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90959 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009 
90960 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 4 or more face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90961 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 2-3 face-to-face physician visits per month 01/01/2009 
90962 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services monthly, for patients 20 years of age and older; with 1 face-to-face physician visit per month 01/01/2009 
90963 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients younger than 2 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009 
90964 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 2-11 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009 
90965 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 12-19 years of age to include monitoring for the adequacy of nutrition, assessment of growth and development, and counseling of parents 01/01/2009 
90966 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for home dialysis per full month, for patients 20 years of age and older 01/01/2009 
90967 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients younger than 2 years of age 01/01/2009 
90968 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 2-11 years of age 01/01/2009 
90969 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 12-19 years of age 01/01/2009 
90970 End-stage renal disease (ESRD) related services for dialysis less than a full month of service, per day; for patients 20 years of age and older 01/01/2009 
93228 Wearable mobile cardiovascular telemetry with electrocardiographic recording, concurrent computerized real time data analysis and greater than 24 hours of accessible ECG data storage (retrievable with query) with ECG triggered and patient selected events transmitted to a remote attended surveillance center for up to 30 days; physician review and interpretation with report 01/01/2009 
93229 Wearable mobile cardiovascular telemetry with electrocardiographic recording, concurrent computerized real time data analysis and greater than 24 hours of accessible ECG data storage (retrievable with query) with ECG triggered and patient selected events transmitted to a remote attended surveillance center for up to 30 days; technical support for connection and patient instructions for use, attended surveillance, analysis and physician prescribed transmission of daily and emergent data reports 01/01/2009 
93279 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; single lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009 
93280 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; dual lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009 
93281 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009 
93282 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; single lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009 
93283 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; dual lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009 
93284 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009 
93285 Programming device evaluation with iterative adjustment of the implantable device to test the function of the device and select optimal permanent programmed values with physician analysis, review and report; implantable loop recorder system 01/01/2009 
93286 Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009 
93287 Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system 01/01/2009 
93288 Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system 01/01/2009 
93289 Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system, including analysis of heart rhythm derived data elements 01/01/2009 
93290 Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; implantable cardiovascular monitor system, including analysis of 1 or more recorded physiologic cardiovascular data elements from all internal and external sensors 01/01/2009 
93291 Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; implantable loop recorder system, including heart rhythm derived data analysis 01/01/2009 
93292 Interrogation device evaluation (in person) with physician analysis, review and report, includes connection, recording and disconnection per patient encounter; wearable defibrillator system 01/01/2009 
93293 Transtelephonic rhythm strip pacemaker evaluation(s) single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system, includes recording with and without magnet application with physician analysis, review and report(s), up to 90 days 01/01/2009 
93294 Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system with interim physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009 
93295 Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system with interim physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009 
93296 Interrogation device evaluation(s) (remote), up to 90 days; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system or implantable cardioverter-defibrillator system, remote data acquisition(s), receipt of transmissions and technician review, technical support and distribution of results 01/01/2009 
93297 Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable cardiovascular monitor system, including analysis of 1 or more recorded physiologic cardiovascular data elements from all internal and external sensors, physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009 
93298 Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable loop recorder system, including analysis of recorded heart rhythm data, physician analysis, review(s) and report(s) 01/01/2009 
93299 Interrogation device evaluation(s), (remote) up to 30 days; implantable cardiovascular monitor system or implantable loop recorder system, remote data acquisition(s), receipt of transmissions and technician review, technical support and distribution of results 01/01/2009 
93306 Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, complete, with spectral Doppler echocardiography, and with color flow Doppler echocardiography 01/01/2009 
93351 Echocardiography, transthoracic, real-time with image documentation (2D), includes M-mode recording, when performed, during rest and cardiovascular stress test using treadmill, bicycle exercise and/or pharmacologically induced stress, with interpretation and report; including performance of continuous electrocardiographic monitoring, with physician supervision 01/01/2009 
93352 Use of echocardiographic contrast agent during stress echocardiography (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
95803 Actigraphy testing, recording, analysis, interpretation, and report (minimum of 72 hours to 14 consecutive days of recording) 01/01/2009 
95992 Canalith repositioning procedure(s) (eg, Epley maneuver, Semont maneuver), per day 01/01/2009 
96360 Intravenous infusion, hydration; initial, 31 minutes to 1 hour 01/01/2009 
96361 Intravenous infusion, hydration; each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96365 Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to 1 hour 01/01/2009 
96366 Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96367 Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); additional sequential infusion, up to 1 hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96368 Intravenous infusion, for therapy, prophylaxis, or diagnosis (specify substance or drug); concurrent infusion (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96369 Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); initial, up to 1 hour, including pump set-up and establishment of subcutaneous infusion site(s) 01/01/2009 
96370 Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); each additional hour (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96371 Subcutaneous infusion for therapy or prophylaxis (specify substance or drug); additional pump set-up with establishment of new subcutaneous infusion site(s) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96372 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular 01/01/2009 
96373 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intra-arterial 01/01/2009 
96374 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); intravenous push, single or initial substance/drug 01/01/2009 
96375 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of a new substance/drug (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96376 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); each additional sequential intravenous push of the same substance/drug provided in a facility (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 01/01/2009 
96379 Unlisted therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic intravenous or intra-arterial injection or infusion 01/01/2009 
99460 Initial hospital or birthing center care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant 01/01/2009 
99461 Initial care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant seen in other than hospital or birthing center 01/01/2009 
99462 Subsequent hospital care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn 01/01/2009 
99463 Initial hospital or birthing center care, per day, for evaluation and management of normal newborn infant admitted and discharged on the same date 01/01/2009 
99464 Attendance at delivery (when requested by the delivering physician) and initial stabilization of newborn 01/01/2009 
99465 Delivery/birthing room resuscitation, provision of positive pressure ventilation and/or chest compressions in the presence of acute inadequate ventilation and/or cardiac output 01/01/2009 
99466 Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; first 30-74 minutes of hands-on care during transport 01/01/2009 
99467 Critical care services delivered by a physician, face-to-face, during an interfacility transport of critically ill or critically injured pediatric patient, 24 months of age or less; each additional 30 minutes (List separately in addition to code for primary service) 01/01/2009 
99468 Initial inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less 01/01/2009 
99469 Subsequent inpatient neonatal critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill neonate, 28 days of age or less 01/01/2009 
99471 Initial inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age 01/01/2009 
99472 Subsequent inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 29 days through 24 months of age 01/01/2009 
99475 Initial inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 2 through 5 years of age 01/01/2009 
99476 Subsequent inpatient pediatric critical care, per day, for the evaluation and management of a critically ill infant or young child, 2 through 5 years of age 01/01/2009 
99478 Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering very low birth weight infant (present body weight less than 1500 grams) 01/01/2009 
99479 Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering low birth weight infant (present body weight of 1500-2500 grams) 01/01/2009 
99480 Subsequent intensive care, per day, for the evaluation and management of the recovering infant (present body weight of 2501-5000 grams) 01/01/2009


----------



## efrohna (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the work rvu's for the new hernia codes in 2009?
49652 through 49657?


----------



## sherryo35 (Dec 9, 2008)

49652			12.14
	49653			14.83
	49654			16.09
	49655			20.84
	49656			16.68
	49657			21.07


----------

